# betting tips, tipster sites.



## Jhon goodman (Jan 24, 2016)

How to save your bank even with the worst case scenario.
How often do you end up in a situation where you win 6 bets out of 8, but your bank roll is the same or even less than it was before?
What is the problem?
The answer is simple, you do not spread your bank roll properly when placing a bet!!!
There are different ways of how to improve your situation!

1) (Example) If you have 10000 on your sportsbook account, you place your first bet (3000 with 1.8 win rate) and you win it. When placing a next bet (with or without using betting tips from various tipster sites) remember not to place more than 35% of the amount that you won on a previous bet and that would be
5400-3000=2400 and bet 35% of it which is 840.
Even if you lose next bet, you will still remain your money in bank and 65% of the money won on the first bet.
Just calculate the percentage and do it again.
This suits patient people who do not mind to build their banks steady.
Try to never place bets "out of your own pocket" and always play with bookmakers' money.

2)Never put a fixed amount on any event with less than 2 odds.
If you bet 1000 on an event with 1.5 odds and win it, that would give you 500 in profit.
If this bet does not succeed than it will take you two more bets to "break even" if both of them have 1.5 odds.

3)The best way is to bet in steps. Extremely risky but very profitable way to build your bank up.
Take an event with tiny odds (i.e. 1.10) and make sure that game is "for sure".
Simply place the whole amount again on an event with similar small return (i.e. 1.10) and "hope for the best".
You can follow the step betting until your bank satisfies you (or till you lose).
(Example)You have 100! After 3 months of successful step betting you will have more than half a million on your sportsbook account.

4)Find a reliable tipster site. There are numerous tipster sites but finding your personal tipster might be challenging. There are many and many more unreliable sites (if you are looking to purchase predictions). It is reasonable to keep track of one or few tipster sites and see their statistics if it is shown to any visitors.If not shown,you can always contact them and see if they have promotions (everything is negotiable) and may be grant an access to their sports predictions for a couple of days to make sure it is not a scam.

I went the 4th way and found my tipster site (mostly soccer predictions) and currently happy with where I am. Fairly "young" tipster site (http://deezbets.com/freetips.php ) is already my number one choice. Very good win rate with decent odds for a reasonable price. Best price/quality comparison out there (in my personal opinion).


----------

